# Holster obsession of the second kind



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Somebody please help me. I have gone through an entire side of leather in the last week making holsters. My fingers all have blisters on them and I have a gash in my index finger from pulling the stitching tight, yet I can't stop.:smt088 
Maybe I need to go by a new video game to get my mind off holster for a while. If it isn't one obsession it's another. These are two I made last night.:smt100


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Feel free to make 1 for a P99 and send it this way before ya stop :smt082


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Feel free to make 1 for a P99 and send it this way before ya stop :smt082


I'd be glad to but unfortunately I need the gun for about 15 minutes to do it and I don't even know anyone with a p99. I have a P99 airsoft gun but I doubt it would fit right.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Do you just make? Or do you sell, too?

Look great. While this may be tough on your fingers, I think it is probably better on your mind than a video game.

WM


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Do you just make? Or do you sell, too?
> 
> Look great. While this may be tough on your fingers, I think it is probably better on your mind than a video game.
> 
> WM


I have worked with leather for about 3 years now but only recently have really gotten into holster making, and am finally confident in their function to start selling them. Hopefully this will be one of my hobbies that make a little cash on the side.
I started out making leather journals, even had my own web-site, but I got so many orders I could not keep up so now I just sell those as I make them.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice work. Do you have a pic of the back side?


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

2400 said:


> Nice work. Do you have a pic of the back side?


Not a good pic, but you get the idea.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks for the pic, it's just fine. :mrgreen:


----------

